

Objective-D – alternative or supplement to Objective-C - Rudeg
http://www.antonzherdev.com/post/73410788562/objective-d-alternative-or-supplement-to-objective-c

======
sdegutis
Fascinating approach, although I'm skeptical of such "layers" put over
Objective-C. The main problems I've had when trying to write languages on top
of Objective-C have been the painful interop with C types, specifically with
C's lack of RTTI and ObjC's buggy "@encode" concept. So I'm curious to see how
this project deals with that.

